# 2012 christmas exchange



## sethndaddy

Just around the corner is that special time of year when Hobbytalk members can build a custom car for one of their friends and receive one in return.

Keeping the basic set of rules, here they are.


VERY BASIC RULES

1. Cars are to be HO scale.

2. Cars need to have a running chassis (not a speed demon, but a complete one that can make a lap around the track ).

3. Body must be unique, anything from painted/decaled, to custom resin.
NO "straight out of the box" cars.

4. Send $6 for return priority shipping with delivery confirmation. This can be cash, check, or money order sent with your car or paypal, yes I'll accept paypal.

5. When you send your car, add your HobbyTalk name in the box. That will make things much easier for me.

6. This Rule is not set in stone, but I will try to send like for like. EXAMPLE: If you send a TJet, I will try to make sure you get a TJet, Tyco for Tyco, resin molded for resin molded, etc. Be aware that this CANNOT always be accomplished.

7. Deadline for me to receive cars: December 10th, I would like to ship cars out by Dec. 15th to beat the rush and see to it that everyone gets their car before christmas.

8. Please one Entry per user account.

Please send them to:
Ed Schoeneberger
1618 Main street
Northampton, Pa.
18067

thank you

*Updating people signed up

1.)sethndaddyreceived

2.)tazmanreceived

3.)eastside johnnyreceived

4.)hittman101received

5.)gomanvongoreceived

6.)slotcarman12078received

7.)Joezreceived

8.)slickrickreceived

9.)ntxslotcars....kicked out, lol

10.)ctsvowner/goose chickenreceived

11.)black oxxpurplereceived

12.)super coupereceived

13.)Bobzillareceived

14.)honda27 received

15.)geromereceived

16.)rbrunne1...cancelled

17.)afx nut...cancelled

18.)omega received

19.)roadrner received

20.)pshoereceived

21.)torredcudareceived

22.)riderz received

23.)bubba123received

24.)rcgirlreceived

25.)win43received

26.)fordcowboyreceived

27.)clydeomitereceived

28.)plymouth71 cancelled

29.) rholmesrreceived

30.)kclreceived

31.)nuther Davereceived

32.)Alpinkreceived*


----------



## tazman052186

Sign me up.


----------



## eastside johnny

I'm in too.


----------



## Hittman101

Sign me up also!!


----------



## gomanvongo

I'm in - i should even have my summer exchange one here by then!


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'm gonna try! Can't promise though...


----------



## JordanZ870

gomanvongo said:


> I'm in - i should even have my summer exchange one here by then!



Rofl....This is so sad...but funny! You sure are a dang good sport!:thumbsup:


I'll build one too!:wave:


----------



## SlickRick

I'm in! It's my first one! I cant wait!!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Let's do this...


----------



## ctsvowner

Oooo I'm in


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

I am in for this one.


----------



## sethndaddy

was this early in listing for christmas already? blame Honda


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Nope, not too early. Its only three months away,
And more time means better customs.

Ill get on it first thing next month...


----------



## Super Coupe

Count me in. I'm sure I can come up with something in three months.
>Tom<


----------



## bobhch

Sweet................... Christmas exchange!! 

:roll::roll::roll::roll:

Bob...I'm in...zilla


----------



## honda27

*xmas car*

ed count me in to zoom we go. :thumbsup::hat::wave::tongue:


----------



## Gerome

I'm in.


----------



## sethndaddy

bumping up for people to get involved.


----------



## win43

sethndaddy said:


> bumping up for people to get involved.


Ask Hank for a sticky.


----------



## rbrunne1

Thanks for the early notice....now I just need an idea


----------



## sethndaddy

I updated the first page with the sign ups that responded. Jerry and rbrunne1, are you guys in? there are posts but not actual "i'm in" stated.
I did pm Hank to get a sticky on this.

There's plenty of time to build something cool.


----------



## sethndaddy

*From the first xmas trade*

small group, but it was the first time at bat.


----------



## JordanZ870

sethndaddy said:


> small group, but it was the first time at bat.


You know, That #11 Charger is the smoothest and quietest Magna 
that I own.:thumbsup: truly, it is one of my favorites!


----------



## sethndaddy

I think that was from 'doba, if my memory serves me right??


----------



## rbrunne1

sethndaddy said:


> I updated the first page with the sign ups that responded. Jerry and rbrunne1, are you guys in? there are posts but not actual "i'm in" stated.
> I did pm Hank to get a sticky on this.
> 
> There's plenty of time to build something cool.


I'm sorry...I was trying to be clever...count me in!


----------



## A/FX Nut

Last year was my first exchange, so count me in for this year. I can get something in by then.

Randy.


----------



## Omega

You can count me in. I just picked up something that I think will make a cool slot car conversion.

Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078

It's official Ed.. I'm in!!! BlackOxx (Rob) is making it very do-able!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I just don't know what yet!


----------



## Hittman101

This is my second slot exchange and I can't wait!!!


----------



## roadrner

joez870 said:


> You know, That #11 Charger is the smoothest and quietest Magna
> that I own.:thumbsup: truly, it is one of my favorites!


 
joez,
Yeah. I thought the same thing too.  Dave


----------



## roadrner

ed,
Put me in for one more round! dave (rr)


----------



## sethndaddy

roadrner said:


> joez,
> Yeah. I thought the same thing too.  Dave


sorry, I thought doba did it, you slot guys all look the same to me, lol.


----------



## roadrner

sethndaddy said:


> sorry, I thought doba did it, you slot guys all look the same to me, lol.


 
ed, 
we know. that's the problem with us MOPAR slot guys.  Dave


----------



## sethndaddy

received first car today


----------



## pshoe64

It's October, so I can say I'm in now. Can't think about Christmas until it starts getting cooler outside. I'd be outta luck if I lived in the tropics! Time to start getting creative! Can't wait to see what everyone comes up with.

-Paul


----------



## roadrner

pshoe64 said:


> It's October, so I can say I'm in now. Can't think about Christmas until it starts getting cooler outside. I'd be outta luck if I lived in the tropics! Time to start getting creative! Can't wait to see what everyone comes up with.
> 
> -Paul


Heck, we have a couple stores that have already started their Christma
s se:hat:ason.  rr


----------



## roadrner

Heck, we have a couple stores that have already started their Christmas season.  rr


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Ditto about three that I know of Here.


----------



## torredcuda

Count me in! I`m still geting settled in the new house but I`ll have my slot car area in the cellar set up shortly and can back to working on my projects. :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

just a gentle nudge......it'll be here before you know it.


----------



## Bubba 123

torredcuda said:


> Count me in! I`m still geting settled in the new house but I`ll have my slot car area in the cellar set up shortly and can back to working on my projects. :thumbsup:


count me in :thumbsup:
doing great, but trying to kick the in-bed by 8pm habit :freak:

things have settled down here bigtime....
ty 2 u all & wheelz (Rick) 4 the help.....
hope to be on a "Later-Evening" schedual soon :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 & Tracy (TM):wave:


----------



## alpink

bubbah, glad to see you posting man. best vibes to you and family. keep on keepin on!


----------



## RiderZ

*!!!*

Count me in.This will be my first exchange after all these years of being a member here.Got the car sitting here in front of me now.I will mail it off real soon!!!


----------



## Rcgirl1026

Add me please


----------



## JordanZ870

:woohoo:

24 of us now!
That's a LOT of parcels! (the postmaster is gonna HATE you, Ed, but not US!:thumbsup


----------



## sethndaddy

I'm already thinking of sending out by zones. 24 packages will have them PEE-PEED off for sure. They are the most miserable group of post office personnel I have ever ever meet.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

send them all to NE. I will deliver at some point....


Rob
Summer 12' Santa


----------



## roadrner

sethndaddy said:


> I'm already thinking of sending out by zones. 24 packages will have them PEE-PEED off for sure. They are the most miserable group of post office personnel I have ever ever meet.


 
Know what you mean. We have this one guy at our PO I call Mr. Happy. Everytime I've ever had him "wait", for lack of a better term, on me, I 've wondered why he even gets up. But I always go out telling him to have a good day or whatever with a big smile looking him dead on. Just my chance to bring a little happiness into the world for those people who need it. Hell, he'd probably get PO'd if he hit the lottery! :devil: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

We had one of those at our P.O. too. Luckily he retired last year. I've had this guy refuse (more than once) to accept a box because it was 1/4" too narrow according to "his" postal regulated dimensions...


----------



## JordanZ870

slotcarman12078 said:


> We had one of those at our P.O. too. Luckily he retired last year. I've had this guy refuse (more than once) to accept a box because it was 1/4" too narrow according to "his" postal regulated dimensions...



Rofl! Stack some cardboard pieces on it and whip some tape around?
I'd do it right in front of him. LOL

I am sure the size regulation is about parcels jambing the chutes.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Maybe, but these boxes were just recently received in the mail. I think he let the power go to his head...What could be more fun than knowing the life or death of a parcel was in your control??? :lol:


----------



## videojimmy

I've had PO workers give me crap about box size... I always reuse all the boxes I get so I tell them the box has already passed through the mail once ... So why can't it pass through again ?

That argument hasn't failed me yet.


----------



## tazman052186

videojimmy said:


> I've had PO workers give me crap about box size... I always reuse all the boxes I get so I tell them the box has already passed through the mail once ... So why can't it pass through again ?
> 
> That argument hasn't failed me yet.


Thats what I say also. They hate it when I start a fight about it.


----------



## Bubba 123

QUESTION (??)
do the bodys HAVE to be ; Resin/Plastic... or can we use diecast as well 

Bubba 123 :wave:






sethndaddy said:


> Just around the corner is that special time of year when Hobbytalk members can build a custom car for one of their friends and receive one in return.
> 
> Keeping the basic set of rules, here they are.
> 
> 
> VERY BASIC RULES
> 
> 1. Cars are to be HO scale.
> 
> 2. Cars need to have a running chassis (not a speed demon, but a complete one that can make a lap around the track ).
> 
> 3. Body must be unique, anything from painted/decaled, to custom resin.
> NO "straight out of the box" cars.
> 
> 4. Send $6 for return priority shipping with delivery confirmation. This can be cash, check, or money order sent with your car or paypal, yes I'll accept paypal.
> 
> 5. When you send your car, add your HobbyTalk name in the box. That will make things much easier for me.
> 
> 6. This Rule is not set in stone, but I will try to send like for like. EXAMPLE: If you send a TJet, I will try to make sure you get a TJet, Tyco for Tyco, resin molded for resin molded, etc. Be aware that this CANNOT always be accomplished.
> 
> 7. Deadline for me to receive cars: December 10th, I would like to ship cars out by Dec. 15th to beat the rush and see to it that everyone gets their car before christmas.
> 
> 8. Please one Entry per user account.
> 
> Please send them to:
> Ed Schoeneberger
> 1618 Main street
> Northampton, Pa.
> 18067
> 
> thank you
> 
> *Updating people signed up
> 
> 1.)sethndaddy
> 
> 2.)tazman
> 
> 3.)eastside johnny
> 
> 4.)hittman101
> 
> 5.)gomanvongo
> 
> 6.)slotcarman12078
> 
> 7.)Joez
> 
> 8.)slickrick
> 
> 9.)ntxslotcars
> 
> 10.)ctsvowner/goose chicken
> 
> 11.)black oxxpurple
> 
> 12.)super coupe
> 
> 13.)Bobzilla
> 
> 14.)honda27
> 
> 15.)gerome
> 
> 16.)rbrunne1
> 
> 17.)afx nut
> 
> 18.)omega
> 
> 19.)roadrner received
> 
> 20.)pshoe
> 
> 21.)torredcuda
> 
> 22.)riderz
> 
> 23.)bubba123
> 
> 24.)rcgirl*


----------



## tazman052186

Reading and seen santa has the first car under the tree all ready. I hit a bump in the road and have to redo one because the one I did ended up being a keeper. So I hope to find a donor body at the Midwest show next month to turn into something. Or one Im working on now might go.


----------



## sethndaddy

Bubba, the diecast question came up in the past and it was voted a "no" by the majority.


----------



## Bubba 123

sethndaddy said:


> Bubba, the diecast question came up in the past and it was voted a "no" by the majority.


ok... TY :thumbsup:
no problem-o... just an off da' wall question that needed clearification (4 Me anyways ;-)

i'm still in :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123

sethndaddy said:


> Just around the corner is that special time of year when Hobbytalk members can build a custom car for one of their friends and receive one in return.
> 
> Keeping the basic set of rules, here they are.
> 
> 
> VERY BASIC RULES
> 
> 1. Cars are to be HO scale.
> 
> 2. Cars need to have a running chassis (not a speed demon, but a complete one that can make a lap around the track ).
> 
> 3. Body must be unique, anything from painted/decaled, to custom resin.
> NO "straight out of the box" cars.
> 
> 4. Send $6 for return priority shipping with delivery confirmation. This can be cash, check, or money order sent with your car or paypal, yes I'll accept paypal.
> 
> 5. When you send your car, add your HobbyTalk name in the box. That will make things much easier for me.
> 
> 6. This Rule is not set in stone, but I will try to send like for like. EXAMPLE: If you send a TJet, I will try to make sure you get a TJet, Tyco for Tyco, resin molded for resin molded, etc. Be aware that this CANNOT always be accomplished.
> 
> 7. Deadline for me to receive cars: December 10th, I would like to ship cars out by Dec. 15th to beat the rush and see to it that everyone gets their car before christmas.
> 
> 8. Please one Entry per user account.
> 
> Please send them to:
> Ed Schoeneberger
> 1618 Main street
> Northampton, Pa.
> 18067
> 
> thank you
> 
> *Updating people signed up
> 
> 1.)sethndaddy
> 
> 2.)tazman
> 
> 3.)eastside johnny
> 
> 4.)hittman101
> 
> 5.)gomanvongo
> 
> 6.)slotcarman12078
> 
> 7.)Joez
> 
> 8.)slickrick
> 
> 9.)ntxslotcars
> 
> 10.)ctsvowner/goose chicken
> 
> 11.)black oxxpurple
> 
> 12.)super coupe
> 
> 13.)Bobzilla
> 
> 14.)honda27
> 
> 15.)gerome
> 
> 16.)rbrunne1
> 
> 17.)afx nut
> 
> 18.)omega
> 
> 19.)roadrner received
> 
> 20.)pshoe
> 
> 21.)torredcuda
> 
> 22.)riderz
> 
> 23.)bubba123
> 
> 24.)rcgirl*


*



shipping mine this comming week :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:*


----------



## Omega

Have mine done. Will be shipping out later this week after Sandy passes.


Dave.


----------



## honda27

*xmas car*

hey ed did u get my xmas car i sent to u on monday please let me know if u got it ty sir.:wave:


----------



## sethndaddy

Just got home today to 2 boxes. Honda and Riderz.


----------



## roadrner

sethndaddy said:


> Just got home today to 2 boxes. Honda and Riderz.


 
Ed,
Time to start some of those teaser pics!  Dave


----------



## sethndaddy

I was going to wait till I got mine done and post one then, it would only be 4 cars of the 24. Hopefully I'll finish by next weekend. (yes I got stuck working this weekend during the Allentown show)


----------



## Omega

Ed,

You should be receiving mine today.

Dave


----------



## sethndaddy

got it Dave, roof was loose, was it meant to be? a hardtop or convertable? Or should I glue it fixed?


----------



## Omega

Darn, it was a hardtop. Can you please reglue it for me?


Dave


----------



## sethndaddy

2 more cars in, blackOx and bubba........teaser pic coming in a few days, promise.


----------



## Hittman101

Mines done and Rcgirl is close to being done!!


----------



## Super Coupe

Mine should be buttoned up and on it's way in a day or two.
>Tom<


----------



## win43

I didn't start yet .. but i'm in.


----------



## tazman052186

Will be sending out next week.


----------



## Super Coupe

Super Coupe said:


> Mine should be buttoned up and on it's way in a day or two.
> >Tom<


I will be starting over. As I tried to glue the rear window in, that FAILED. I did succeed in gluing my finger to the door though and screwed the whole thing up. AAARRRGGHH!!!!!!!!!!
>Tom<


----------



## gomanvongo

mines done!!!! in the mail tomorrow!!!!

I (or my little guy - no fingers being pointed!) lost my window glass while i was disassembled for paint, and i was at a standstill - for the last week or so! finally found a donor that fit just right, and we're all buttoned up!



i'll probably find it when i get home from the post office tomorrow...

john


----------



## Super Coupe

Two more will be in the mail tomorrow. Super Coupe and ctsvowner.


----------



## RiderZ

Would love to see those teaser pics!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

What? Teaser Pictures? That would be sweet. I hear that there are some nice rides this year.

Rob


----------



## sethndaddy

ok,ok, I wanted to get a few more, but ....HERES WHAT WE GOT...........


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Sweet Looking rides going on there. Lets see one on each would be great.


Rob


----------



## plymouth71

Oh Wow Love that AAR CUDA ! Ok thats it. I'm in... Just gotta find a chassis...


----------



## sethndaddy

deadline is fast approaching at Dec. 10th. Only 8 cars received.


----------



## honda27

*xmas cars*

ok guys only 9 cars so far come on guys 18 days left to have cars at ed,s house by dec 10th lets go get them done.:wave:


----------



## tazman052186

Mine will be goin out friday.


----------



## TexMexSu

Whoa, a custom red tow truck. :thumbsup:


Guess I should have joined the fun.


----------



## tazman052186

There is still time Tex.


----------



## honda27

*xmas cars*

yes it is tex. but bad thing is your not in the xmas car exchange so i might get it.


----------



## kcl

Decided to join your little Christmas party.
Car went to the post office this morning. 

Kevin


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Wow, Looks like that makes car 30 for this one. This will be sweet to see.


Rob


----------



## tazman052186

Car is on its way should be under the tree Monday.


----------



## ctsvowner

I spy with my little eye a Quad??


----------



## win43

IT's in the mail .


----------



## pshoe64

*Ready to Ship!!!*

Got mine finished this evening. Dropping off at the post office on my way to work in the morning!

Jingle, Jingle!

-Paul


----------



## SlickRick

Mine will be finished this week!!!! Woooo!


----------



## sethndaddy

15 received, 15 out yet. about 2 weeks to go.


----------



## eastside johnny

Buster's Body Works is putting on the finishing touches & should be ready to ship on Wed.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Waiting on a milling bit (my last one busted last week) and a couple blinkie LEDs too. It's going to be a mad rush to the finish line!


----------



## tazman052186

seth did mine show up ok?


----------



## sethndaddy

yep Taz, the first page on the thread is updated as to whats here.


----------



## eastside johnny

All wrapped up & will be at the P.O. in the morning. H.O. H.O. H.O. :roll:


----------



## roadrner

Great looking Torino Winston Cup stocker. I remember seeing that one race. Back when Stock cars were real cars on steroids!  rr


----------



## eastside johnny

Mailed this morning Tracking/confirmation # 0312 0860 0002 3515 7995


----------



## gomanvongo

At my local PO I paid for priority shipping in "5 business days". This should be day 5 by my count (but you know what my luck with shipping and xmas exchanges is!!)

john


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Yours shipped fine, it was the return that took for ever. 


Rob




gomanvongo said:


> At my local PO I paid for priority shipping in "5 business days". This should be day 5 by my count (but you know what my luck with shipping and xmas exchanges is!!)
> 
> john


----------



## alpink

goman finally got his Xmas in July car? ... then, there is hope for Wyatt's shipment from wherever that was and sidejobjon's shipment to Europe!


----------



## Gerome

Mailed mine today.


----------



## Omega

How about an updated pic, if you got the time. Love to see all the neat customs.

Dave


----------



## honda27

*cars*

more pics ed ty.


----------



## torredcuda

I gotta get my butt in gear and get mine done!I`ll be doing some painting this week and it`ll be complete.


----------



## sethndaddy

I received 16 cars, I'll post one more teaser, then the final group shot, but I'm waiting till I got 20-22 cars for the second teaser.

Some of you are worse than kids.......what fun is it looking at all the toys early?


----------



## plymouth71

don't think I'll make it. Canada Post is taking forever. I still haven't received something shipped 3 weeks ago from the US.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'm not giving up without a fight, though this project is giving me a hassle. If it don't make it on time, I guess it'll be a gift for Santa.


----------



## honda27

*xmas cars*

go to lowes home depot get a milling bit get it done slow mo. we had over 90 days to get cars done
new dead line should be thanksgiving.:hat:


----------



## Hittman101

Rcgirl and mine will be shipped tomorrow..


----------



## win43

Well being an old semi-retired Santa myself, i've decided to try to spread some holiday cheer. I'm sending Ed a box with a small gift for each X-changer.

HAPPY HOLIDAYS


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Nice, Thanks Win43, You are the Man !


----------



## slotcarman12078

:woohoo: Now I really gotta make the deadline!!


----------



## gomanvongo

woo hoo!! mine made it!!!

I've been checking that received list obsessively lately!

john


----------



## Hittman101

Rcgirl and mine are on the way!!!


----------



## sethndaddy

5 days to go. December 10th I am doing the group picture. Looks like there are 13 cars awaiting arrival here.
I want to start sending cars out as soon as possible. I don't want anyone not getting a car before xmas eh (that was a Bob and Doug "eh", lol)


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I been so busy but if you say Ed that I can ship one this afternoon, I will. 

917 763 7965 give me a ring and ill get in on this if theres time.


----------



## rholmesr

Ed. I just dropped mine off at the post office. The guy at the counter said it oughta be there Saturday. Thanks, Ron.


----------



## JordanZ870

Mine goes to the post tomorrow, hey! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

DNE.....Wheeeeeeeeeeeew that was cl:roll:se

Will be sending my Hilltop casted Christmas slot car truck out Tomorrow Priority Mail...........Zoom we go!! 

Along with a Check for $6.00 for return shipping :thumbsup:

B:wave:b...nothing like waiting till the last min...zilla

P.S. Were we supposed to paint these? :lol:


----------



## RiderZ

*!!!*

A check!!! Is it rubbery?:thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I been so busy but if you say Ed that I can ship one this afternoon, I will.
> 
> 917 763 7965 give me a ring and ill get in on this if theres time.


your in NY, I'm eastern Pa. it should only take 2 days to get here. If you mail tomorrow or the next day I'm sure it'll be fine.


----------



## alpink

yeah, but they use Canadian Post in his part of NY.
LOL


----------



## JordanZ870

Track it! :thumbsup:

0312 0090 0002 0696 4248

6.00 PP sent for return ship!


----------



## gomanvongo

alpink said:


> yeah, but they use Canadian Post in his part of NY.
> LOL


Hey, eh! We resemble that remark, you hoser! :thumbsup:

john


----------



## A/FX Nut

I'm so sorry. I won't be able to get a car in for the exchange. With my mother-in-law in and out of the hospital the last month I haven't worked on a car. I'm very sorry.

Randy.


----------



## JordanZ870

A/FX Nut said:


> I'm so sorry. I won't be able to get a car in for the exchange. With my mother-in-law in and out of the hospital the last month I haven't worked on a car. I'm very sorry.
> 
> Randy.


Awe dang.....
Bless your mom-in-law real good, Randy.

It's no slouch job being the "be there & support guy" either.:thumbsup:
It's hella hard work..... so you will just have to build TWO
for the next Xmas in July, my friend.


----------



## alpink

gomanvongo said:


> Hey, eh! We resemble that remark, you hoser! :thumbsup:
> 
> john


dang Canaderians anyway! :tongue: :wave:  :thumbsup:


----------



## SlickRick

Car went out yesterday afternoon, the clerk said it will be there by Monday. 6$ cash is underneath the car. Woooooo!!!!


----------



## torredcuda

Mines on it`s way!


----------



## honda27

*cars*

k any more teaser pics u said 20 to 22 cars u got 20 more pics lol.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Cool your jets honda!! :lol:

Mine hit the P.O. today. ETA is Monday 12/10.


----------



## JordanZ870

slotcarman12078 said:


> Cool your jets honda!! :lol:
> 
> Mine hit the P.O. today. ETA is Monday 12/10.


Way to make it, Ujoe! :thumbsup:
It will be the Belle of the ball


----------



## clydeomite

I'm thinkin Honda wants to " Cherry pick" AGAIN !!!!!
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## sethndaddy

It would be hard to cherry pick, there are so many nice cars.


----------



## honda27

*xmas cars*

never cherry pick guys no idea where u come up with that idea any ways. i wanted the xmas car that randy got last yr. but didnt. if i cherry picked i would of took that car.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

..... I need to get started....




... When's Christmas???


----------



## Bubba 123

NTxSlotCars said:


> ..... I need to get started....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... When's Christmas???


4 days after 12/21/12....
so it DON'T matter "THIS" year... ROFLMAO!!! :freak:

Bubba 123


----------



## bobhch

Cool picture on page 6!! 

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet...are we there yet, are we there yet, are we there yet??

Bob...Time to get ready for July now...zilla


----------



## plymouth71

ok.... Missed it again. I even have a car... Ah well I set for Christmas in July...


----------



## sethndaddy

ntxslotcars said:


> nope, not too early. Its only three months away,
> and more time means better customs.
> 
> Ill get on it first thing next month...



can you say "naughty list"


----------



## JordanZ870

lol.....Naughty list.
There, I said it.
Now show a pic of the cars from the guys on the nice list?


----------



## sethndaddy

I promise to get a pic up in a day or 2. Missing 1 or 2 or 3, but thats ok, Santas really busy putting up the tree, lol.


----------



## rbrunne1

Sorry everyone...between work family and modeling disasters, I'm not going to get a car done this year 

Bob B.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

sethndaddy said:


> can you say "naughty list"


Crap.... on this list again? 

The shoe fits. I hope this isn't the last year. Sorry Ed.
My car has paint, but I haven't touched it since October. Its just been crazy busy.
I hate to miss out on the great fun with you guys, at least I can follow along here.

The Grinch


----------



## tjd241

NTxSlotCars said:


> Crap.... on this list again? The shoe fits. I hope this isn't the last year. Sorry Ed. My car has paint, but I haven't touched it since October. Its just been crazy busy. I hate to miss out on the great fun with you guys, at least I can follow along here. The Grinch


And what happened then...?
Well... on Hobbytalk they say
That NTX's small heart
Grew three sizes yesterday!

The door's always open.
His worries should be ceased.
He can even stop by
And carve the Roast Beast!


----------



## sethndaddy

And lastly today I received Torredcuda's rod.
Everyone's spoken for.


----------



## honda27

*cars*

pics pics come on ed hehe :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

working on pics now, will post asap tonight....

stay tuned


----------



## sethndaddy

ok, here they are


----------



## tazman052186

Nice group of car!


----------



## Super Coupe

Are these the X_MAS cars or is this a car show? Great looking bunch of cars!!! Bravo everyone. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oh man!!! So many sweet cars!!! I couldn't pick my favorite if I tried!!! There's just too many I like!! Hopefully, Santa knows best!! 
Great job everyone!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tazman052186

slotcarman12078 said:


> Oh man!!! So many sweet cars!!! I couldn't pick my favorite if I tried!!! There's just too many I like!! Hopefully, Santa knows best!!
> Great job everyone!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Same way with me. But Looking more I like the green batmoblie.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Wow guys!!! That is a nice bunch of cars. :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

SHWEEEEET rides across the board.

Nice work everyone.


Rob


----------



## sethndaddy

Oh, and there was a nice box of extra special suprise gifts sent in by Jerry/win43 that everyone will get too.

ntx...get working on your july trade car


----------



## alpink

what a tremendous field of entries.
congrats to everyone who participated, the cars are astounding.
I am not worthy!


----------



## gomanvongo

I think they all look great! Good job folks! :thumbsup:

Gonna be a merry Xmas this year!

john


----------



## Gear Head

Nice heard, especially that front row! Happy holidays.


----------



## tjd241

*Thanks Jerold !*



sethndaddy said:


> Oh, and there was a nice box of extra special suprise gifts sent in by Jerry/win43 that everyone will get too.


You fellas from Winthrop Hobbies are top shelf. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Omega

Nice looking group of cars. I was like a kid in a candy store looking at them; come to think of it I AM STILL A KID. It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas...

Dave


----------



## rholmesr

Looks sweet!!


----------



## pshoe64

Jaw dropping WOW! That is a sweet display of rides. We have a very talented group here at HT.

HO HO HO - Santa know what scale to race!
-Paul


----------



## tazman052186

Im all ready working on julys cars.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Lots of smooooooth rides in that bunch!!! Tough job you got there Ed deciding...RM


----------



## bobhch

WOW-Zers!!

:roll::roll::roll:


----------



## JordanZ870

*glassy-eyed and dreamy look*


----------



## roadrner

Yes, they are some great lookers! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## TX Street Racer

Beautiful....wish I had been around sooner to participate in this....perhaps July I can :thumbsup:


----------



## Dslot

They all look great! 
All the work and care that went into them - WOW! 

But the met.green-flamed Camaro completely bowls me over. An extra WOW for that one alone.

Gotta dig out my ancient airbrushes one of these days, and give little-car psssht-ing a try.

Thanks for the great photos, too, Ed. Just seeing them made it seem more like Christmas. 

-- D


----------



## tazman052186

Cant wait to see what car I get.


----------



## honda27

*cars*

its the 14th cars should be on there way back to us as we type lol.:wave:


----------



## sethndaddy

honda27 said:


> its the 14th cars should be on there way back to us as we type lol.:wave:


I did manage to get 11 packages out between yesterday and today (still got that darn day job)
Your's Honda, was not one of them, lol. Had to mail out the western guys first.


----------



## eastside johnny

*Western*

I live west of Cleveland. . . .


----------



## JordanZ870

sethndaddy said:


> I did manage to get 11 packages out between yesterday and today (still got that darn day job)
> Your's Honda, was not one of them, lol. Had to mail out the western guys first.


Ed, no matter when they get out, it is a huge job
and your efforts are greatly appreciated!:thumbsup:

So, what car did you keep for yourself, hey?
I would have had an aneurism trying to decide!:freak:
So many beautiful cars!


----------



## alpink

what joeZ said


----------



## sethndaddy

I loved 4 or 5 cars, and my wife liked a few others.
I decided on the green Batmobile that JoeD. made. I love Batmobiles AND lighted cars, it has red/blue roof flashers and a yellow rear end light, also has a Santa driver and elf passenger, right up my alley.


----------



## sethndaddy

Please note, 5 more cars sent out this morning, west side of Ohio and Hondas new ride among the shipped.


----------



## eastside johnny

Ed, Thank you so much for your efforts. Hope that your Christmas Season is full of joy & happiness.


----------



## alpink

what eastside johnny said


----------



## tazman052186

Will be keeping an eye out in the mail box should be about Tuesday Im thinking is mine went out today.


----------



## sethndaddy

tazman052186 said:


> Will be keeping an eye out in the mail box should be about Tuesday Im thinking is mine went out today.


Taz, yours went out yesterday :thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123

sethndaddy said:


> Please note, 5 more cars sent out this morning, west side of Ohio and Hondas new ride among the shipped.


Oh "Great".....
now Darrell w/ be perched ontop of his mailbox....
like a Vulture....

"Is it HERE Yet ????!!!!..."

ROFLMAO :tongue:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## sethndaddy

All cars are now packaged/labeled and ready to go. Will mail out monday before noon.

thanks for everyone who joined in.

And if you don't receive a 37' nurora tjet (thanks Jerry/win43) body please contact me and it will be mailed out asap. I either counted wrong, or forgot to throw it in someones box, cuz there was one left over after packing


----------



## honda27

*xmas cars*

ty ed for doing this again as allways keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## tazman052186

Car is waiting for me when i get home from work.


----------



## honda27

*xmas car*

got my car today ty ed .


----------



## slotcarman12078

:woohoo: Got mine today!!!! :woohoo:

Thanks for the sweet body Jerry!!!!!

Thanks for the extra goodies Santa, the sweet car, and putting on the show!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

Woots for Santa Ed!
Gots my beautiful car today also! Double woot!
Big thanks to Jerry for the nice red raggy body, too!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Christmas came in Nebraska today. Win43 thanks for the car body, and thanks to Ed for my Click dudes. I am surethat they will find themselfs a ride in the near future.

thanks again Ed.

Rob


----------



## honda27

*xmas car*

who did the orange/gold vw bug.


----------



## Hittman101

Rcgirl and mine came in today!! Thank you Ed for the time to do all this and thank you Jerry/Win43 for the bodies.. Ed Barb is already thinking on how to use all the guys you sent us..


----------



## alpink

pics, we want close ups pics!


----------



## kcl

Received my Christmas car today, a beautiful silver Camaro with
flames. These pictures really do not do the car justice.
















Thank you Joez for building the car thanks to Jerry for sending 
the 37 body and thank you Ed for having the exchange.
Hope everyone has a good holiday

Kevin


----------



## alpink

kev, that is really kewl and thanx for the pix


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Somebody has got to be a happy camper!!! That's some of the best flaming I've seen...RM


----------



## sethndaddy

Everything went out this morning, glad to see cars are getting places already.


----------



## tjd241

*I got the Winthrop Hobbies double shot...*

Jerry's blown tjet Sedan _and_ the extra Rodster... Great Job my friend. AND... great job SANTA !!!!!!!!! ... I appreciate the stocking stuffers thrown in too ! ! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## clydeomite

I got my package yesterday. Thankx to al involved. Thankx jerry for the 37 Ford.
Merry Christmas
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## SlickRick

*I got a super sweet and smooth Jag!*

I got my car yesterday night, and what a beautiful car it is! The attention to detail is amazing! Out of all the cars, this was the one that really caught my eye, I just love the E-type Jags!!! Its such a smooth car and quick to boot!!

Thank you, whoever made this!!! And thank you Ed for hosting such an awesome exchange! And thank you Jerry for the roadster! Btw I think I'm the one that didn't get a 37 roadster. lol 

MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## roadrner

My package was sitting at the house yesterday! Great vintage WINSTON CUP rendition of a classic Torino Stocker. Plus extras that were icing on the cake. Thanks again Ed. Glad I didn't miss this one. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## alpink

*xmas xchange spirit*

wooooohoooooooooooooooooo...... :woohoo::woohoo:
thank you, thank you, thank you ! ! ! ! ! !
I got a terrific COBRA, perfectly detailed.
I am not worthy!
thank you, thank you, thank you.
also Jerry thanks for the NuRora coupe
and a huge THANK YOU out to ED for sponsoring this cool exchange and including some Clix, THANK YOU

http://s293.photobucket.com/albums/mm46/alpink/xmas xchange 2012/





































this sure helps lift my spirits after such a downer weekend. thank you also to whomever created this work of art and everyone that participated.
if YOU didn't, get your butt in gear, this is so much fun.
woooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo .......


----------



## honda27

*torino*

i did the torino stocker road runner


----------



## tazman052186

Here is what I got for christmas. Hotwheels tanker truck turned to slot car and a body. Thanks Jerry for the body and thanks to who build the tanker truck.


----------



## JordanZ870

WOOT!

I got my digicam to fire up!

Here is my Christmas car!
Man, you guys have seen the build-up 
of these beautiful HO machines.
You can imagine how delighted I am 
to have received this wicked cool custom!

Thank you, Kevin, for such a fine build.
It is ANYTHING but FUBAR.
I will treasure it, always!

Ed & Jerry, Thank you again!


----------



## slotcarman12078

You're a lucky cat Joez!!!


----------



## fordcowboy

i got my car. It was a beautiful black, hardtop Cobra. It has custom wheels. I would've put pics up, but the camera battery was completely dead. 
Whoever sent the car in, please email or send me a PM.
Thanks a lot for having this exchange. I love my car. And I love the extra car too. 

Also, I'm responsible for the orange Volkswagon.
--fcb


----------



## sethndaddy

Al , it looks like the windshield loosened up in shipping? Or is it just the angle.


----------



## alpink

it loosened up Ed. just wanted to get pics quickly for others.
gonna probably change the windshield and maybe add aluminum or brass wheels, keeping the same look and stance. this is a beautiful car and maybe a CLIX head would do it justice!
LOL, what do YOU think?


----------



## alpink

tazman052186 said:


> Here is what I got for christmas. Hotwheels tanker truck turned to slot car and a body. Thanks Jerry for the body and thanks to who build the tanker truck.


this was my entry at the very last moment and I have to thank hittman(Johnny). I bought this during the Bubbah Benefit and had a hard time parting with it for the xchange. I hope you like it as much as I did and enjoy making laps with it. Happy Holidays, al.


----------



## tazman052186

Thanks alpink. I wounder who got mine.


----------



## tazman052186

Was the 37 roadster that Jerry sent in have a trailer with it? Just was checking.


----------



## tjd241

No trailer. It's all good.


----------



## bobhch

*hO, hO, hO...Guess eye was nice this year...*

Mine showed up 2 days ago but, have been so busy with Christmas and all I just now got to come here and post up pictures...LOVE IT!!!

There is a ton of detail here with the winged goblin holding on to a steering wheel, 
Chrome stacked engine, 
a coffin replaces the guitar with a hand reaching out,
a seat, 
styrene added here and there 
and a sharp painted detail job to top it all off....SWEET!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:




























Thanks Ed for picking the Horror Clix Tank with a hand out of the coffin & the extra Clix army too.

Jerry thanks for the slot rod bod!

Bob...TANKS ALOT!!...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

That has GOT to be the best Peace tank I have ever seen! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gerome

I got my present today and frankly I am amazed at the craftsmanship and ingenuity that went into the building of this unique concept car. I'll post pictures when I get a chance to get my camera out but I'd like to say thanks sethndaddy for doing this and win43 for the extra gift.

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## Super Coupe

Received my X-MAS car today and what a BEAUTY!!! Thank you whoever made this fine machine.








The 6 body guards also made the trip safely.








And THANK YOU Jerry for the 37 Ford roadster.








Thank you Ed for hosting the Christmas exchange and to all who participated.
HAPPY HOLIDAYS to EVERYONE!!!!! :wave:


----------



## Omega

Received mine yesterday. When I got home my wife showed me the box and then said since this is a Christmas gift she took it and hid it from me. This is the third time she did this to me this month. At least I know I am getting some slot cars for Christmas.

Dave

PS. The first person who thinks this is funny, may all your slot car tires fall off when running them. :tongue:


----------



## tazman052186

Omega said:


> Received mine yesterday. When I got home my wife showed me the box and then said since this is a Christmas gift she took it and hid it from me. This is the third time she did this to me this month. At least I know I am getting some slot cars for Christmas.
> 
> Dave
> 
> PS. The first person who thinks this is funny, may all your slot car tires fall off when running them. :tongue:


My girlfriend tried to do that to me. But I got to the box before her and she said the next one that comes in she is goin to hide.


----------



## Hittman101

Omega my wife did the same thing to me. But my daughter opened it as soon as it went under the tree so I ended up getting it..


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

This is why I bring in the Mail. No confusion.


Rob


----------



## JordanZ870

....and why I tell the TM that EVERY parcel
coming in is a SWAP with my slot car friends!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Just wanted to wave hello to all from Nebraska. This is a sweet truck and even better, it is my first Zilla creation. 

Ed, Great Job. I would also like to throw my hat in the ring to do the Summer exchange for you all. It is a pleasure to see all these great rides.


Super Coupe your tow truck is a Hilltop casting put under the gun by me. Hope that you enjoy her. I still have her sister truck at the BugEater Raceway.


----------



## Hittman101

Oxx count us in Rcgirl, Little Miss, and Hittman for the summer exchange!!!


----------



## fordcowboy

Here's one of the cars I received in the Christmas exchange. I finally got some pictures taken of it. 
I would really like to know who sent it in. I'd love to know where they got it, because I'd like to get some more. 
--fcb


----------



## alpink

looks like a DASH, but cannot comment on the roof.


----------



## Omega

fordcowboy said:


> Here's one of the cars I received in the Christmas exchange. I finally got some pictures taken of it.
> I would really like to know who sent it in. I'd love to know where they got it, because I'd like to get some more.
> --fcb


That be from me. The car is a dash and the top and wheels are from a JL diecast. Glad you like it I just wish I could have done a better job with the wheels.

Dave

PS. Did the driver make it ok?


----------



## Bubba 123

Black Oxxpurple said:


> This is why I bring in the Mail. No confusion.
> 
> 
> Rob


Ditto :thumbsup:
got mine in 2day!!!
thankx, Ed, Jerry 4 the blue/white 2tone ford, 2 clix & the sheet metal screw (??) ..see pic LOL!!!
who made the yellow #25 super modified ???
LOVE IT!!! :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:



my other Xmas slot cars ;-)


----------



## sethndaddy

everyone got a rare sheet metal screw didn't they?? lol.
Sorry, don't know how that got in there, probably was in the clix bin, I was randomly throwing clix here and there throughout the packages.

And if anyone did not receive any clix and would like some, just pm me and I'll send you a bunch for free.


----------



## sethndaddy

and the yellow speedster was from Eastside Johnny.


----------



## rholmesr

*Sweet!*

I got me a sweet lookin' chopped willys. And we're having a willys race coming up in a few weeks so I think I'll give her a run. Thanks SlickRick!

Also came with a bonus chopped-up autoworld skool bus modified to fit on a 3-gear MT chassis. This'll probably get some more work, not sure what I'll do with it next. As a bonus it came with a partial MT chassis that had a super smooth naturally-balanced red devil arm. Woohoo!! 

Also big thanks to Jerry for the roadster!

Mucho big thanks to Ed for running the whole show and the bonus stuff !!!!

Merry Christmas!

Ron :hat:


----------



## roadrner

honda27 said:


> i did the torino stocker road runner


 
Great build! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Don't believe she'll be getting too much track time.

:lol: rr


----------



## WesJY

Sethndaddy - Good job !!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## gomanvongo

Got mine!!! woo hoo!!!!

Thanks again to all who participated, and to Ed for making it happen (and special thanks for the Nu-rora!!)

I'll shoot some pics of the new ride in it's new home tomorrow!

It's a merry Xmas after all!!!!

john


----------



## torredcuda

Here`s mine-what better car than a Mercury stocker for the high banks-










and the Rod is sweeeet! I already started to lower it onto a chassis-just needs some bigger rear meats and we`ll be cruisin!










Thanks to all!


PS the new Photobucket is worse than the old version.


----------



## Gerome

So I'm not really a magnet car guy but this DeathMobile concept car just really blew me away. It's hard to capture the detail and skill that went into this car but here is the picture.


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Just wanted to say from a guy who did not participate in the swap, This really shows the talent on this board, all of the cars / trucks are awesome, You guys really did a great job on all the builds and thanks for posting who got what, Its great to read the thread & see the pictures.

Hoping to be in on the fun next year.

Boosted


----------



## pshoe64

*Finally Got to Snap Some Pics*

Wow! I love this group! So many talents and generous spirits.
Thanks to all that participated and to Ed and Jerry for the goodies and the taking the time to organize and get it all done!

I got this awesomely cool 70 Buick! The tricked out, painted to match rims is a very cool touch!



















Always wanted a '37 but never picked one up. and the CLIX guys are too slick. I will find something interesting to add them too. Time to go back through Bob-Zilla's posts for ideas!


















This might become the ultimate pit crew!

-Paul


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Paul, I like that lady Clix you got there, she doesn't look all weirdo like most I've seen


----------



## alpink

yeah, I'd trade a couple three clix for the lady! LOL


----------



## bobhch

Boosted-Z71 said:


> Just wanted to say from a guy who did not participate in the swap, This really shows the talent on this board, all of the cars / trucks are awesome, You guys really did a great job on all the builds and thanks for posting who got what, Its great to read the thread & see the pictures.
> 
> Hoping to be in on the fun next year.
> 
> Boosted


I have a roll of Quarters and a smelly sock that says you will make it for the next one. :freak:

Bob...Hobby Talk Rules...zilla


----------



## tazman052186

What are the clixs?


----------



## win43

Here's my Xmas Xchange car. Thanks to the builder and thanks to ED.


----------



## TGM2054

THAT IS PLAIN COOL.I'm really liking the stripes down the sides. I'd like to know where those came from, I'd like to do one myself.
All the cars look awesome. Hopefully next time I'll be able to join in on the fun.


----------



## bobhch

tazman052186 said:


> What are the clixs?


You can do a search on E-Pay with the words Horror Clix or Hero Clix to find them or go to your local Comic Book store as they have them also

Clix are plastic molded figures used by Gammers for roll playing games. Like Dungeons and Dragons.

Clix can be found for good prices if you search around first. 

Bob...I just cut them up...zilla


----------



## alpink

just an update on my gift. it was beautiful in it's arrival state, but, I just had to mess with it. see if YOU can spot the changes. and apologies to the artist who created this, it was just calling to me to vandalize it.














































http://s293.photobucket.com/albums/mm46/alpink/Xmas Eve clutter 12242012/


----------



## slotcarman12078

Shiny new shoes and a new driver!!!! Still looks cool Al!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

New wind screen too.
You have done no harm, Al.
Looks as good as before


----------



## Gerome

removed the marlboro decal on the hood


----------



## alpink

the decal became FUBARed while getting as much windshield glue off as I could. so before I replaced head and attached windscreen, I dippity do dahed it in Futuer to protect the rest of the art. you cannot see, but i replaced the auto world chassis with an original Magna Traction. the Auto World chassis ran pretty darn good with those wheels and tires and I thought it would be best to keep them together. I am so pleased to have allowed in this swap and I can't tell you enough how happy this gift has made me. thanx!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'm guessing you swapped the Ford motor out for a Chevy small block...I see a lot of that on the TV show "Pass Time"...:tongue: RM


----------



## tazman052186

bobhch said:


> You can do a search on E-Pay with the words Horror Clix or Hero Clix to find them or go to your local Comic Book store as they have them also
> 
> Clix are plastic molded figures used by Gammers for roll playing games. Like Dungeons and Dragons.
> 
> Clix can be found for good prices if you search around first.
> 
> Bob...I just cut them up...zilla


Thank you. I will do that.


----------



## sethndaddy

Taz, pm me your address and I'll mail you a bunch of clix right after xmas.


----------



## Hittman101

Who received the Dragon car??


----------



## Gerome

post 217 i think


----------



## RiderZ

I got the sweet yellow & black AW camaro.i still have yet to run it.nice job whoever built it.maybe get pics up tonight.


----------



## JordanZ870

RiderZ said:


> I got the sweet yellow & black AW camaro.i still have yet to run it.nice job whoever built it.maybe get pics up tonight.


I think the yellow and black Camaro is a Dash Body?


----------



## torredcuda

No,actually an original AFX body that needed some goop work on the windshield posts and of course the paint job on an AW chassis.


----------



## ctsvowner

Hittman101 said:


> Who received the Dragon car??












Dragon car's new home is in NJ. I just need a dragon slayer car to race against. Hmmm now theres a idea.....


----------



## Super Coupe

COOL!!! I'll bring over some Dino-kibble the next time I come over.lol.
>Tom<


----------



## sethndaddy

Dave, that voodoo/papa shongo figure was always one of my favorites, but I have yet to chop one up for a custom car.


----------



## roadrner

TGM2054 said:


> THAT IS PLAIN COOL.I'm really liking the stripes down the sides. I'd like to know where those came from, I'd like to do one myself.
> All the cars look awesome. Hopefully next time I'll be able to join in on the fun.


 
The decals came from Patto's. They required a little trimming to get the fit but that's easy to do when you cut betwen the stripe and the Cuda. :thumbsup::thumbsup:rr


----------



## Hittman101

Ctsvowner The dragon car was Barbs "Rcgirl" first custom.. All I did was help with the body post she did the rest.. I hope you like it as much as we did.


----------



## alpink

sweet dragon car too!
I haven't been keeping track of "who~what" but I am wondering who got the FAN VANs!
of course, anyone that wants to remain anonymous, I suppose that is a privilege and I respect that, both as builder and recipient.


----------



## Hittman101

I received the Fan Vans Alpink and the x-mas peace van.. I think all of us need to post pics.


----------



## alpink

hey hitt, OK, some of us did post pics. congrats on the fan vans. sorta neat that they went to one home and can still race each other. have you tried them out?


----------



## Omega

I got this sweet baby. Sorry for the pic's needed to use my phone.



















Dave


----------



## alpink

Dave, that is sweet. congratulations.
Happy New Year.


----------



## clydeomite

No too bad from a " Ford Guy" I modeled it after a local car I remeber from the early 70's before we had a local drag srtip we raced on a deserted old hiway with a homemade christmas tree and spectators ling the road on both sides. But that car was white and I remeber the tiny gas tank up front with no bumper ahh the good ol dayz.
Glad ya like it
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## alpink

clyde, that is the way it was in many communities, less the light.
sweet creation man, nice job.


----------



## ctsvowner

sethndaddy said:


> Dave, that voodoo/papa shongo figure was always one of my favorites, but I have yet to chop one up for a custom car.


This is my intro to Clix, now I will see if I can make a custom to compliment the Dragon car.


----------



## sethndaddy

Hittman101 said:


> I received the Fan Vans Alpink and the x-mas peace van.. I think all of us need to post pics.


NOTE: rholmesr did the set of fan vans so that the recipient of them could run them against each other, I thought Hitman would be best suited for this as I know his wife is into slotcars too.


----------



## alpink

Ed and rholmesr, great idea.
Ed, thank you for hosting this years exchange.


----------



## Hittman101

rholmesr did a awesome job on the Fan Vans and thanks Ed for sending them to the Davis house hold.. We really enjoy them and the peace van.. The fan vans are a blast to drive!


----------



## eastside johnny

OK, I don't have a picture yet......soon. The car is GREEN & a VERY COOL custom. Once I get a picture posted I would love to know the story/history of the car.

Ed. I just mailed you a set of all 6 2012 issues of the North Coast H.O. Racing News in appreciation of your efforts. Also sent a copy of the Nov.Dec. issue to Bubba which features a picture of the "Christmas Car" that he got. Thanks again for your efforts.


----------



## gomanvongo

*here's mine!!!*










i took delivery of a cool delivery truck - my little guy loves trucks and we have many custom trucks on the table, but none like this! some cool weight/magnet engineering to keep this top heavy sucker on the straight and narrow too. it's a fun run to run around - now I've gotta build a brown one to compete against it!












we also got this great body delivered to the salvage yard - i haven't any idea why someone would want to trust something this nice to the grease monkeys at the corner, but ol' Greezy hisself looks pleased as punch!

Thanks again to everyone who participated, to whomever built the great truck I got, to Ed for making it happen, and many thanks for the added extra of the fantastic Nu-rora body!!

Hope you all had a great xmas!

john


----------



## rholmesr

Hittman101 said:


> rholmesr did a awesome job on the Fan Vans and thanks Ed for sending them to the Davis house hold.. We really enjoy them and the peace van.. The fan vans are a blast to drive!


Glad you like 'em Hitman! I was hoping that they found a happy home.
-Ron


----------



## roadrner

I was the lucky recipient of the Winston Cup Torino. Check out the pix!


----------



## JordanZ870

Jebus, but that is a sweet little car, RR! Congrats! :thumbsup:


----------

